

The iWatch will fill a gaping hole in the Apple ecosystem - huggah
http://asktog.com/atc/apple-iwatch/

======
fuzzythinker
I've been thinking the same thing for a while. I even speculate on the name --
iWatch or iSiri, and even the event headline if it's called iSiri: "It's time
to get sirious"

It's a totally different approach, but it's in the same domain as google glass
-- wearable computing. It will be years until google glass gets to down in
size to not look like a cyborg, whereas the technology for a small smartwatch
seems to be in place already.

